# Rosehips, OK to feed?



## willow_top_farm (Oct 6, 2011)

It occured to me that since it's ok for goats to eat rose bushes, that it would be ok for them to eat the rosehips too. And since they are a great source of vitamin C, double bonus! So I offered a few rosehips and they gobbled them up!  Now my question is, can I give them too much that it would be harmful?  What are your thoughts on rosehips for goats?


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2011)

Too much of anything all at once can cause belly problems, so I would take it slow.

I just fought the thorns yesterday to gather wild rose hips to make rose hip jelly...so personally, my goats would never get them from me  

I can't really think of any specific problems that a goat could have from eating them.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 6, 2011)

It may be nice to gather them up and dry them (no heat, heat destroys vitamin c) and dole them out during the winter as "Vitamin C capsules" for the goats when nothing fresh is available.  Or throw them into a ziploc and put them in the freezer and feed them right from the freezer oh, about January or February....


----------



## willow_top_farm (Oct 7, 2011)

That's what I was thinking too, preserving the hips and feeding them throughout the winter as a supplement.  I'll try both freezing and drying.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 7, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I can't really think of any specific problems that a goat could have from eating them.


Itchiness in the middle of their backwards, perhaps?  (_Rosehips are what's crushed into powder, making itchy powder  _)

ETA: PS- Rosehip jelly sounds good. What do you put it on or use it in?


----------

